# Insane_report (rush Run)



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

I got up with my trusty dog and hit Rush Run for some fun..There was alot of people and dogs and most seemed clueless..

First off!!!

1) Why load your gun in the parking lot when there is still 20 min. before hunting?

2) If your dog is not trained well keep the thing on a leash.

3) There are restrooms on site why relieve yourself by the trucks?

Luke my dog and i flushed up 3 birds but the all flew left into another group of hunters and i did not even get a bead on them..

I will go another time when it will be a little more safe.


Phil


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I went down to Shreve where they supposenly let 120 birds out.I hunted with 2 guys and a brittany spaniel. The dog kicked 3 up for us but the dog was a little to far ahead of us. Do you guys think they REALLY drop off the supposed amount of birds at those posted places ? 120 birds would over populate Shreve.....................Rich


----------

